# Off-Topic >  Central Heating

## jdurand

This video is from a day or so ago in Tomsk, Russia. In many places houses are still heated with hot water from a neighborhood central boiler. Here's one such example where the operator has a bit of a fight with the coal but eventually wins. -15C outside.

The video should start near the end where the good part is, most of the video is just him chatting with people online and playing his accordion between feeding the fires.

Ok, this system doesn't recognize jumping to a specific place. You'll have to manually fast forward to 1:46:30

----------

